# Pot mod help.



## LightFetish (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello! i just got this green laser and i was wondering if anyone has had any success in modding one. Thanks.


----------



## LightFetish (Jun 27, 2006)

nvm. we figured it out. if anyone needs help, just apply a lot of pressure and it will eventually pop off.


----------



## archangel080 (Jun 29, 2006)

Is it a Newwish? Tell me how you opened it exactly plz.


----------



## LightFetish (Jul 3, 2006)

i took the rubber band that u see in the background (white and blue), placed it around the chrome tip for grip. i then wiggled it up and down while pulling outward. came off pretty easily. you can also try covering it with cloth and using pliers.


----------



## Ken83 (Jul 4, 2006)

Any news about modding it?


----------



## LightFetish (Jul 4, 2006)

good news and bad news. i bought 2. one for my buddy and one for myself. after pot modding his, his is waaaay brighter than mine. i have no real way of measuring it, but i would guess its around 15, to 20mw. my greenie was brighter than his. i would guess at 25. but it was too high for mine. i only got to play with it @25mw for a half hour then boom! it almost died. its like 3mw now :thumbsdow. im going to try to get another and not pot mod it so high. nice laser. looks and feels like a quality laser. real easy to open without damaging the case. my laser looks untouched after the mod. only slight wear on the safety sticker. 

i bought it off ebay, looks like the seller isnt selling this exact one anymore. the new one looks similar, not as nice looking. hopefully it can handle a higher output. i can get some pictures if you want.....


----------



## Drewski (Jul 4, 2006)

It is the same as the one I did:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121856

I had minor success with it.


----------



## Ken83 (Jul 4, 2006)

After popping the tip cover, how do i get the module out?

Button first, then front tip and then module. Is the step correct?


----------



## LightFetish (Jul 5, 2006)

pull out the insides carefully. then the button will just fall out.

and my laser looks similar to yours. here are some pictures.


----------



## Ken83 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yup exactly the same. No wonder i can't get the button off first lol. I will try soon.

By the way what rechargables are you using?

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## LightFetish (Jul 6, 2006)

rayovac makes them. duracell and energizer make similar ones too. energizer has a higher mAh than rayovac, as for duracell, i dont know. also a local electronic store also makes 15 minute ones


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry, but I have to drag this one to the top... Someone on eBay is selling instructions on how to modify green pointers... :laughing: This is kinda funny to me. And look at thier feedback; some people are complaining beacuse they didn't get a pointer...:lolsign: If I were to print this thread, could I sell it on eBay? without giving LightFetish a percentage...


----------



## LightFetish (Aug 2, 2006)

hahah. try it. i wonder how much you would make. just tell me how much once your done. :laughing:


----------

